# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  convertir .cda en .mp3

## wareq

Bonjour je voudrais savoir comment mettre de la musique qui provient d'un cd audio ( pas mp3 ) pour les balancer sur le pc et ensuite sur un cl mp3....quelqu'un peut m'aider ? enfin est ce possible deja ?


merci..

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

prendre 2 mains, ajoutez une pince de browser web, distillez rapidement l'adresse www.google.fr, saupoudrez en tapant "cdex" et laisser mijoter quelques secondes. sortez le premier lien du four, laisser refroidir une minute et hop, vous pouvez installer le logiciel gratuit et le deguster  ::): 


http://cdexos.sourceforge.net/

----------


## Michal

> enfin est ce possible deja ?


heureusement que c'est possible ! sinon  quoi serviraient les cls mp3 ?  ::twisted::

----------

